# Which Fundamentalist Institution?



## ww (Feb 19, 2009)

Which Fundamentalist College, University, or Seminary did you attend or graduate from?


----------



## nicnap (Feb 19, 2009)

None, but I live near Bob Jones...does that count?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 19, 2009)

I got a scholarship offer from Liberty U to play soccer there...


----------



## ww (Feb 19, 2009)

nicnap said:


> None, but I live near Bob Jones...does that count?



Sorry, the Walls are too High at the Fortress of Faith. If you can't get in, you can't be included.


----------



## nicnap (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 19, 2009)

were is the Neither button


----------



## ww (Feb 19, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> were is the Neither button



Sorry I disenfranchised those who did not attend any as this was a follow up poll for those who have attended or graduated from said institutions.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 19, 2009)

I graduated from Moody Bible Institute. I guess in some quarters it used to be considered a fundy school, but then it allowed versions of the Bible other than the KJV (gasp!) and in the opinion of the school's fundamentalist oriented donors, the school fell into liberalism by its decision to permit women to wear dress slacks. (That decision came in 2001, I believe.)


----------



## ww (Feb 19, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> I graduated from Moody Bible Institute. I guess in some quarters it used to be considered a fundy school, but then it allowed versions of the Bible other than the KJV (gasp!) and in the opinion of the school's fundamentalist oriented donors, the school fell into liberalism by its decision to permit women to wear dress slacks. (That decision came in 2001, I believe.)



Wow! Moody and Fundamentalism were never once spoken in the same sentence while I was a student at BJU. We would have considered Moody "New Evangelical".


----------



## ReformedChapin (Feb 19, 2009)

Where's biola at?


----------

